# Good exhaust?



## DOUG_3.5_SE (Dec 10, 2005)

The wife and I just bought an 02 Altima 3.5 SE and we're wondering what would be a good exhaust for the car. I want something that looks good, not to loud, but sounds nice. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mossy performance exhaust.
It sounds great. I have one and so does this other guy on hear. He convinced me to get it and i am extreamley happy. I have increased the HP to the wheels, about 29 extra HP's. But thats with a few more mods then just the exhaust.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm the other guy that convinced him to get it. www.mossyperformance.com is the website where I got mine. Looks great, sounds great. There is no vibration on the inside of the car and it's not loud at all. Unless you really get on it and tach it out. I did about 3-4 months of research before I bought mine B/C I didn't want my car to sound like a Honda. I wasn't looking for the performance when I got it, but the looks and sound. I got both and then the added power got me into doing other mods to it. So far I have a Nismo CAI, Mossy Performance exhaust & Unorthodox Racing underdrive pully. I would say go ahead and order it today! Sure would be nice if Mossy would send me some free stuff for all the promotion I'm doing for them...


----------



## 04Alt3.5 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Newbie News*

Im all new to the Forums, but I'm thinking that its a good idea to get some advice before I dump a little bit of money into the most bad ass Alty on the road, or what will soon to be. now that i finally got all the money i need, this is what i got planned so far... Please give comments and suggestions, because some of you are quite smart. 

Exhaust - Greddy EVO II
Intake - Injen RS CAI
Headers - Stillen 3-1 piece, (screw the cats!)
Injectors - ???
Fuel Rail - ???
Throttle Body - ???
Hood - Carbon Creations or Seibon
Suspension - JIC Magic FLTA2 
Wheels - 18'' RacingHart CP-035R
Tires - Nitto 555RII
Brakes - Once I know How fast I go, ill worry about stopping but probably somthing in the BEAR series


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

04Alt3.5 said:


> Im all new to the Forums, but I'm thinking that its a good idea to get some advice before I dump a little bit of money into the most bad ass Alty on the road, or what will soon to be. now that i finally got all the money i need, this is what i got planned so far... Please give comments and suggestions, because some of you are quite smart.
> 
> Exhaust - Greddy EVO II
> Intake - Injen RS CAI
> ...


Exhaust- Never been a fan of those Greddy cans
Headers- Stillen.....Why? Hotshot is the much better choice (and don't worry you can get them without cats) 

Why do you want larger injectors and a fuel rail with these basic bolt on's?

Hood- I don't find anything wrong with the Aluminum hood the car came with; then again I hate the carbon fibre look, especially on a 4-door sedan.
Wheels- 18's look too small on the Altima, 19's are the way to go. The CP-035R is a nice wheel but I don't know it is well suited to the Altima in my opinion. I think for the price of the wheel there are better choices out there.
Tires- I'm loyal to toyo myself, after 5 sets of toyo's, the T1R is the best tire I have owned to date. That is not to say I havn't ran other tires.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

I've had experience with both the NISMO and Mossy Exhaust systems. Both make real power, both sound nice and should be wife friendly. The Altima picks up a nice European sound with either of these systems. They are quiet when you want them to be (light right foot) loud when you want them to be (heavy right foot). Add the NISMO intake, JWT Pop charger or AEM intake next for even more power and plesent engine noises. The AEM and NISMO intakes add a loud resonance towards redline, the JWT POP charger is pretty quiet. All make good power. Add the Unorthodox Underdrive crank pulley and with intake, exhaust, pulley your looking at about 20 wheel hp over stock. On our NPM Altima 3.5 SE project those additions alone were enough to get rolling burnouts in 1st gear. If your looking for a mild tune, easy to put back to stock for SMOG (dont worry about the pulley or exhaust) and really fun car this is your setup.

Headers, cams, flywheel is the next stage. With this setup I always felt a "family car" had no business being this fast but it sure is fun smoking by everyone else.

After this your probably looking at diving into the intake manifold to find more power but at this point your really searching for traction out of the front wheels anyway.

Enjoy the choices and write back when you've installed your parts.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Exhaust - Greddy EVO II
*- not worth the money. i had one and hated it. sound is gurgley and poppy. go with a custom setup and save yourself the $$$*
Intake - Injen RS CAI
*- good intake if you want CAI. look at the berk if you want a WAI and some more cash in your pocket*
Headers - Stillen 3-1 piece, (screw the cats!)
*- i will never buy anything else from $tillen. way overpriced. look into hotshot headers * 
Injectors - ???
*- no idea*
Fuel Rail - ???
*- no idea*
Throttle Body - ???
*- no idea*
Hood - Carbon Creations or Seibon
*- thats up to you*
Suspension - JIC Magic FLTA2 
*- just get a set of springs and the shock/strut combo from AT*
Wheels - 18'' RacingHart CP-035R
*- your choice*
Tires - Nitto 555RII
*- your choice*
Brakes 
*- stay away from HAWK unless you enjoy the squeaking sound. OEM pads are actually really good. just update the rotors *


----------

